# Unique & interesting Facade/Cladding



## 3darchitect (Jul 22, 2014)

Fiona Stanley Hospital


----------



## 3darchitect (Jul 22, 2014)

the cube make architects


----------



## 3darchitect (Jul 22, 2014)

Titanic Belfast


----------



## Huggkruka (Aug 26, 2005)

Something a bit more people-friendly: Hundertwasser!



















http://www.weirdworldfacts.com/rippling-textures-and-color-blasts/









http://www.hundertwasser.com/text/1.3.2.16-1.3.2.6-1.3.2.7-1.3.2.4-1.3.2.5_related-picture


----------



## 3darchitect (Jul 22, 2014)

The Charles Street car park


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

What a great idea for a car park!


----------



## 3darchitect (Jul 22, 2014)

Trutec Building, Seoul


----------



## jianchuse (Nov 20, 2014)

Right,What a great idea for a car park! thanks


----------



## 3darchitect (Jul 22, 2014)

RMIT building


----------



## privè (Sep 2, 2015)

I really enjoyed this thread, awesome


----------



## Birmingham (May 29, 2007)

Birmingham New Street


----------

